

Xanadu, The World’s Most Delayed Software, Is Finally Released After 54 Years - peacewise
http://www.businessinsider.com/xanadu-released-2014-6

======
mcherm
Wait, you're kidding... really?

I have personally been waiting for the release of Xanadu for about 22 years
(since I first heard about it) -- I can't believe it's finally in existence!
And yes, the HTML-based world-wide-web is a decent (if somewhat inferior)
version of what has been built up in my mind.

It's always been my canonical example of how vaporware has a lot more features
than running software. With this out and Duke Nukem Forever coming out about 3
years ago, what else do I have to be waiting for?

~~~
thrillgore
Half Life 3

